# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون العقوبات السوري

## دكتور سامح

[align=center] 
قانون العقوبات السوري

الملف في المرفقات 
[/align]

----------


## somar4love

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## MonsterEG

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم , شكراً لطرحة .

----------


## MonsterEG

اين ملف التحميل ؟

----------

